# Has anyone used the Sanding Wonder Ultimate Sander?



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

While following links in a thread on sanding, I came across this product on Vince's site.

It's double the price of the Sorby sander.

Seems super nice, though. Doesn't have the big plastic knob. Trying to decide if I should just suck it up and fork over the extra $70 one time.

Thanks.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I have never used either the Sorby or Vince's sander … I made a passive sander like the one Captain Eddie Castelin details … 




You can order the parts to make one from http://eddiecastelin.com/combos_and_other_items (scroll about halfway down the page).


----------



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh Gerry, you've done it again!

When I first read your reply I thought to myself .. yeah yeah …of course I could make it, but if I bought it, it would be much fancier and sexier. And I do still believe that. But … after watching that (quite entertaining - that guy is hilarious!) video, I'm sold! In fact, I think it would be a great learning project for me. So I'll start rooting around for those parts… and I think I'll try something like what you did. Love walnut and maple.

Thanks sir!


----------



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

PS: Gerry … if I buy you a plane ticket will you come visit me and hang out for a week or so in my shop?


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

No offense to Vince, but his sander looks like a solution looking for a problem. For that kind of money, I can buy a really nice right angle drill and pads with extensions on them, and have powered orbits as well as reach - for less than his asking price on a static tool.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> PS: Gerry … if I buy you a plane ticket will you come visit me and hang out for a week or so in my shop?
> 
> - toddbeaulieu


Only if you live in Arizona, California, Texas, or Florida and then only in January or February.


----------



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

How about February in Boston? It's quite warm here that time of the year. Trust me. Don't listen to the lies about massive amounts of snow.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> How about February in Boston? It s quite warm here that time of the year. Trust me. Don t listen to the lies about massive amounts of snow.
> 
> - toddbeaulieu


No thanks … I have been in Boston in January and February. Not as bad as the 'Frozen Tundra' here in Wisconsin, but doesn't hold a candle to Tucson that time of year.


----------



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

Gerry, I hope you aren't disappointed in me, but I ended up purchasing the Sanding Wonder. It's very well made and I just decided to treat myself. I haven't used it yet. While I'm obviously at the very beginning of my learning curve I can envision a powered drill and this hand sander both having their places in the process. Like many, I fine tool brings me pleasure, so you surely can't eliminate that intangible factor.

PS: I did order Cap'n Eddie's bushing and magnet set but I haven't received it yet. Just decided to go for the gold while I was ordering a sanding kit from Vince.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Not being someone who does a lot of turning I'm a bit puzzled why you would need such a tool,can't you just hold sandpaper while your lathe is running,that's what I've done with the turnings I've done in the past.
The video does not show how Capt Eddie uses it.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> Not being someone who does a lot of turning I'm a bit puzzled why you would need such a tool, can't you just hold sandpaper while your lathe is running, that's what I've done with the turnings I've done in the past.


You can, but that leaves a more defined scratch pattern that is harder to get rid of. The sander that Eddie uses (and the Sorby referenced here) spin and produce a more random scratch pattern which is easier to get rid of. I have gone to a random orbit attachment for my angle grinder that does and even better job, but there are some situations where that is too big/awkward to get to the spot that needs sanding.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> Gerry, I hope you aren't disappointed in me, but I ended up purchasing the Sanding Wonder. It's very well made and I just decided to treat myself. I haven t used it yet. While I'm obviously at the very beginning of my learning curve I can envision a powered drill and this hand sander both having their places in the process. Like many, I fine tool brings me pleasure, so you surely can't eliminate that intangible factor.
> 
> PS: I did order Cap n Eddie s bushing and magnet set but I haven t received it yet. Just decided to go for the gold while I was ordering a sanding kit from Vince.
> 
> - toddbeaulieu


No doubt about it … the tool from Vince is well-designed. The low-profile, articulating head looks like a real plus. I have come to the conclusion that there is no single 'best' sanding solution … what works for one doesn't necessarily work for all.


----------



## groyuti (Oct 12, 2015)

[No message]


----------

